# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > German RepRap >  RIP to the NEO?

## mikethebomber

OK.  I know I haven't posted in a while.  It's been a while since I've tried any real printing projects.  Was just looking on the GRR site.  It doesn't seem the Neo is up for sale anymore, and they're selling out on all accessory items.
Can't say I'm really all that surprised if it's the case.  Just too bad I've had this printer for a year and it's no longer a production item.
Thought I'd pass along this here.  Seeing's how I don't read German and was one of only like 2 guys on the English speaking forum, it maid more sense to post here.

----------


## Luchador

Hi ( and sorry for so long not here)

Dont worry , the NEO ( so far i was informed ) will survive only he will not sold anymore direct from GRR only the subshops you can order.

Parts still can be ordered from the hop direct or if not available there over the service contackt 

br
Thomas

----------

